# White hair ? Growing on drift wood ?



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah it looks like white hair, should I worry about it ?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

No

I think its just the last of the sap oozing out, this happens alot with newly bought mopani wood and its perfectly safe.
Should be gone within the next few weeks


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Post some pics ...I would just scrub it off and see what happens.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Post some pics ...


agreed


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > Post some pics ...
> 
> 
> agreed


I licked it, I'll report back in a day.

Just kidding.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Seems to be spreading


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe I'm just feeling too good







But does the title of this thread make anyone else go, Damn!? That just sound wrong.

Anyone????


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

my guess is its a fungus. I had a piece of driftwood that did the same thing. Tried to boil it, but it only came back. I ended up throwing the piece out.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how old it it :rasp: 
crossahair that fking gross


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

It will not come off


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is this tank newly cycled?

Is there a chance that you're overfeeding?

Either one could cause an visible manifestation of the _Saprolegnia_ fungus and that is likely what you are seeing.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Is this tank newly cycled?
> 
> Is there a chance that you're overfeeding?
> 
> Either one could cause an visible manifestation of the _Saprolegnia_ fungus and that is likely what you are seeing.


Yes it has been cycled, 3 weeks ago. Over feeding, not really, they eat all the food.


----------



## daka01 (Jun 12, 2006)

just get a pleco...used to have that problem and then i got a pleco and i never saw fuzzy white stuff anywhere in the tank again


----------

